# von amd64 auf 32 bit

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Habe gestern zufällig das gelesen:http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/gentoo-amd64-faq.xml#upgradex86

```
Werde ich mit einem 64-Bit-System einen Leistungsgewinn, im Vergleich zu einem 32-Bit-System, erzielen?  Das ist eine schwierig zu beantwortende Frage. In manchen Fällen werden Sie eine Leistungssteigerung erfahren, in anderen Fällen nicht. Für die alltägliche Nutzung stellt sich kaum ein Unterschied zwischen 64-Bit und 32-Bit ein. 64-Bit ist generell schneller wenn es um Fließkommaberechnung geht und findet meist in Multimediaapplikationen und 3D-Rendering Anwendung. Dieser Artikel könnte Sie interessieren. Es gibt ferner einen interessanten Thread dazu in unseren Foren.
```

 ;(

War das alles für'n ... Hätte ich mir lieber einen Intel holen und den ganzen Ärger, den ich im Laufe der Zeit hatte (fehlende Unterstützung, nicht verfügbare Programme ..) sparen können?

Jetzt will ich eines meiner amd64 System löschen und ein x86 System installieren.

Habe mir schon eine live CD gezogen. Allerdings wird mein DSL Modem nicht erkannt.

Kann ich von meinem bestehenden System aus mit chroot ein 32 bit System aufsetzten?

Aus dem hier bin ich nicht so richtig schlau geworden:http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/amd64/howtos/index.xml?part=1&chap=2

Installiere ich eine 32bit Umgebung in meinem System ? Oder installiere ich ein unabhängiges System, welches ich seperat booten kann?

----------

## doedel

ich denke es müsste gehen, wenn du dir ein x86er stage3 archiv ziehst, das entpakst, dorthinein chrootest und es konfigurierst usw.

----------

## slick

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> ... Jetzt will ich eines meiner amd64 System löschen und ein x86 System installieren ...
> 
> Installiere ich eine 32bit Umgebung in meinem System ?

 

Naja, also das genannte HowTo beschreibt wie du ein x86 auf einem 64er chrootest. Somit kannst darin ein stage entpacken und ein x86-System bauen. Wenn Du dann fertig bist einfach kurz Boot-CD rein, das 64er löschen und das x86 in die Rootpartition legen, Kernel bauen und Bootmanager, fertig.

 *Quote:*   

> Oder installiere ich ein unabhängiges System, welches ich seperat booten kann?

 

Tja, das solltest Du wissen. Zumindest macht ein 32er chrootestes System auf einem 64er anscheinend nicht viel Sinn. Also ich denke Du willst sicher ein komplettes x86 System. Also dann das 64er komplett runterwerfen. Alternativ kannst Du einzelne Programme im chroot ausführen. Gibt auch das HowTo her.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Bin fertig. Bin 'reingechrootet und habe es dann fertig installiert. Hat fast 3 Tage gedauert. Ist vom Empfinden her schneller als mein 64bit System. Das kann an dem neuen Compiler liegen, aber auch daran, daß die ganzen emu-libs  wegfallen.

----------

## mv

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Ist vom Empfinden her schneller als mein 64bit System. Das kann an dem neuen Compiler liegen, aber auch daran, daß die ganzen emu-libs  wegfallen.

 

Wahrscheinlicher liegt es aber daran, dass Du das 64Bit-System nicht mit optimalen CFLAGS gebastelt hast - die wirken sich bei 64Bit aus irgendeinem Grund deutlicher aus als bei 32Bit (war zumindest bei gcc-3.4 so).

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe die Standard flags aus der make.conf genommen. Bei meinem letzten System hatte ich die von amd für den Compiler empfohlenen drin. Das System war auch nicht schneller als dieses. Eher im Gegenteil.

----------

## CooSee

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Ich habe die Standard flags aus der make.conf genommen. Bei meinem letzten System hatte ich die von amd für den Compiler empfohlenen drin. Das System war auch nicht schneller als dieses. Eher im Gegenteil.

 

hallo,

hier gibt es auch für jede Architektur ( ausser amd64-bit ) ein ' stage-3 ' image und die Installations Guide ist

sehr einfach und die ' make.conf ' ist optimiert   :Exclamation: 

http://wiki.evolution-mission.org/Install_Guide_3.0

http://www.evolution-mission.org/index.php

' evmgr -u ' wirklich   :Cool: 

habe ein ' reiser4 ' System, Live-CD von https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-483382-highlight-conrad.html < ---weil Reiser4 !

Emission Rocks   :Cool:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Exclamation: 

CooSee '  Ya

----------

## mv

OK, hier also meine gesammelten Risiken (nochmals: Benutzung auf eigene Gefahr; keine Empfehlung für ein stabiles System und bitte auch keine Bugreports and Gentoo absenden, wenn etwas nicht funktioniert und diese Flags benutzt wurden. Viele Pakete werden mit diesen Flags nicht oder fehlerhaft funktionieren):

```

LDFLAGS="-s -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,-O1"

LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS} --Wl,-z,combreloc -Wl,--relax -Wl,-z,now"

CFLAGS="${LDFLAGS} -march=athlon64 -O2 -fno-ident -pipe -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -fPIC"

CFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -O3 -O4 -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -ftree-vectorize -ftree-vectorizer-verbose=0 -funswitch-loops

-frename-registers -fweb -finline-functions -fgcse-after-reload -funroll-all-loops -fpeel-loops -frename-registers

-DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DNO_DEBUG"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CXXFLAGS="${CXXFLAGS} -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -fno-enforce-eh-specs -frepo"

FFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

EXTRA_ECONF="--enable-new-ldflags --enable-new_ldflags"

```

die jeweils zweite Zeile enthält die "kritischen" Flags, die in der jeweils ersten Zeile benutze ich praktisch überall (mit ganz wenigen Ausnahmen).

Ja, ich weiß, dass es für die meisten Pakete überflüssig (teilweise auch schädlich) ist, die LDFLAGS zu den CFLAGS hinzuzunehmen - aber es gab auch Ausnahmen. Ich weiß ebenfalls, dass "-s" normalerweise überflüssig sein sollte, dass es -O4 offiziell gar nicht gibt, und dass viele der aufgeführten Flags bereits in -O2/-O3 enthalten sind (das Ganze ist aber für "kaputte" .ebuilds, die z.B. die -O?-Flags filtern aber nicht aber nicht die getrennten Flags).Last edited by mv on Wed Sep 20, 2006 5:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich hatte

```
CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O3 -funroll-all-loops -fpeel-loops -ftracer -funswitch-loops -funit-at-a-time -pipe"
```

Im Moment habe ich 

```
CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O3 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

----------

## mv

Oh, da ist mir jetzt ein dummer Bedienungsfehler passiert: Anstatt auf die letzte Nachricht zu antworten, hatte ich versehentlich meine darüberliegende Nachricht editiert, ohne es zunächst zu merken (die Knöpfe lagen jeweils rechts und in der Höhe nahe beisammen...).

Bitte also zwei Einträge weiter oben nachlesen (sorry, ich weiß nicht mehr, was ich dort vorher geschrieben hatte, deswegen kann ich sie nicht mehr herstellen).

----------

